# Can't afford the new partner visa fee



## sTaTik (Jun 15, 2015)

New to this forum. 
Been reading about visa waiting issues and some personal stories.

My problem is simple I'm a citizen wanting to stay with my Japanese partner. We've been together a year, living together most of it. 
No names on joint accounts, lease or bills..
The new visa fees are $6,875 
HOW ARE WE SUPPOSE TO PAY THAT? 
What other options are there? I saw on the immi website a Prospective Marriage Visa 300 for much less. ($1145 for 9 month visa) But requires for my partner to be offshore, also I'm not sure if that is the final cost since it's only for 9 month...

So go rob a bank or what?


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

sTaTik said:


> New to this forum.
> Been reading about visa waiting issues and some personal stories.
> 
> My problem is simple I'm a citizen wanting to stay with my Japanese partner. We've been together a year, living together most of it.
> ...


I agree, the fees are becoming ridiculous, but the government needs money and they have a captive audience out there who'll pay whatever it takes to get permanent residency in Australia, so unfortunately you'll just have to suck it up.

The $ 1145.00 fee you mention is for people who have already paid the full fee for a sc. 300 prospective marriage visa and are now applying for the sc. 820/801 onshore partner visa.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Unfortunately the government know that we will pay whatever the fee for ours partners because we have no choice. Th options to pay are:
- save the money
- borrow the money from family or friends
- put it on your credit card and then transfer it to a no interest for 12 months credit card.

What evidence do you have for a partner visa? You mention no lease or joint account. Do you have anything to show you have been living together? If you do not have evidence of living together the chances of an approval are very slim.


----------



## sTaTik (Jun 15, 2015)

It's absolutely ridiculous and outrageous! 

It feels like I have to "buy" my girlfriend for $7k! I'm in shock

What about marriage? Will that be any more reasonable?


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

The fees will be the same for all partner visas from 1 July 2015.


----------



## Gemini64 (Jan 26, 2015)

sTaTik said:


> It's absolutely ridiculous and outrageous!  It feels like I have to "buy" my girlfriend for $7k! I'm in shock What about marriage? Will that be any more reasonable?


 yes, the fee increase is criminal, and I expect will increase even more. I feel for you. You might need to consider taking out a loan because by the time you've saved the $7,000 another increase would be looming. Don't lose hope - where there's a will, there's a way.


----------



## rani (Aug 8, 2013)

Just a point if you don't have much evidence of combining your finances it could end up costing a lot more than $7000 if you were to be refused.


----------



## Valentine1981 (Sep 13, 2012)

sTaTik said:


> What about marriage? Will that be any more reasonable?


Short answer = no...it's the same visa you apply for regardless of whether you are defacto or married - being married just means you aren't required to prove 12 months of cohabitation at time of application.

It used to be cheaper to lodge offshore however in 2 weeks the visa charges for all partner visas will be the same $7000 for 820,309 and PMV.

Also be aware that these visas are not designed for boyfriend/girlfriend or "dating" relationships...you must prove that you have combined your lives to a similar extent that married couples have...


----------



## sTaTik (Jun 15, 2015)

Valentine1981 said:


> you must prove that you have combined your lives to a similar extent that married couples have...


So my next move is to change the lease under both our names and join our bank accounts? 
Is it true that photos of us together backdating to the beginning of the relationship help?

Any advice welcome, we're in the dark here..


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

sTaTik said:


> So my next move is to change the lease under both our names and join our bank accounts?
> Is it true that photos of us together backdating to the beginning of the relationship help?
> 
> Any advice welcome, we're in the dark here..


Prospective Marriage visa (subclass 300)
Partner visa (subclasses 820 and 801)

not sure which visa you want to apply but hope this will shed some light.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

sTaTik said:


> So my next move is to change the lease under both our names and join our bank accounts?
> Is it true that photos of us together backdating to the beginning of the relationship help?
> 
> Any advice welcome, we're in the dark here..


Photos don't really help establish that you are de facto and living together it just shows you have been out together as a couple.


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

sTaTik said:


> Any advice welcome, we're in the dark here..


If you really are in the dark, then I advise you get some professional advice, before potentially losing $ 7000.00 in non-refundable application fees. Migration agent fees are minor in comparison.


----------



## Jennifer31 (Dec 4, 2014)

sTaTik said:


> So my next move is to change the lease under both our names and join our bank accounts?
> Is it true that photos of us together backdating to the beginning of the relationship help?
> 
> Any advice welcome, we're in the dark here..


There is a very good PDF Partner Migration Booklet on the immi website. It has all the information to help you with your application. 
My husband has applied for a 309. We provided joint bank account, evidence of shared address by way of phone bill as I own the flat we share. We also provided a selection of photos that included our wedding, us with friends and family, birthdays, gifts to each other, social outings etc. We also provided 4 stat decs and 3 personal statements from friends and one from his father about our relationship to prove it was genuine. We also provided evidence of Skype calls when I was away from him on 2 occasions during our 2 1/2 year marriage. Any other evidence to prove your relationship is on going and genuine and also accepted by family is helpful.

Unfortunately they have us trapped by the ridiculous charges... Government revenue raising plain and simple


----------

